# 2.4 GHz FHSS stick Radios.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Basically there are two types of 2.4 GHz radios.
1. Those that use Digital Spread Spectrum technology, DSS.
2. Those that use Frequency Hopping Spread Spectrum technology, FHSS.

I am certainly not an expert on how they work, but I do have practical experience actually using both types.
I recently discovered just how well the FHSS version RF work in enclosed metal boxes such as brass tenders.

Gordon Watson of Argyle Loco fame has been using the Planet Twister brand of 5 channel FHSS radios for some time now and routinely puts the RX inside dummy water tanks made of brass. He used to try and expose at least some of the single antenna wire externally. Some locos had to have the whole RX and antenna inside the dummy water tanks. The revelation was it made no difference to the range. 

Not long ago I installed an RCS battery R/C inside an Accucraft Black 5 loco using Planet R/C.
This loco has an all metal tender with the dummy coal load on a metal tray that drops in over the tender contents.
Effectively, the RX was totally enclosed in a metal box, except for some small slots in the underside of the tender.
I was amazed to achieve at least 200' range.

At the moment I don't think Planet R/C equipment is generally available in the USA. However, if anyone else is operating other brands of FHSS radios with equal success, I would be pleased to hear from them.


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using this radio from Tower Hobbies in US with great success. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYWM9&P=0
I had a live steam loco on the track at the farthest point from the house. Walked inside to a room in the front of the house. I was able to control the whistle with two walls and approximately 150' between.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I been using the Spektrum DX6 for many years never a problem. The RX in the tenders and a coupler mounted in the cab roof.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, obviously, I use these radios. I usually run with a Spektrum DX5e and a variety of Spektrum "park flyer" receivers and DSM2 compatible receivers from Hobby King. 

I can easily control everything from anywhere in the yard. My crude test for distance is to turn up the Phoenix Sound to max, let the train run on the layout, and just start walking, periodically blowing the whistle. I go in the front yard on the other side of the house and then down the street another two houses. I would guess its about 400 feet or more with a two story house and some trees between me and the train. I can then just barely hear the whistle.


This summer, I'll repeat this test using a cell phone and someone else on the layout to tell me what is going on.

I don't have any experience with metal housings. My locos are all cheap plastic.







But I never take any care in locating the receiver or antenna. I just put it wherever it fits. 


And yes, while it would be nice if the transmitters were smaller. It isn't like flying an airplane where you need hands on at all times. Just get the train running, turn it off, and set the Tx down. I don't do a lot of switching, but when I do, it is easily done. I don't see where the size of the transmitter hinders that in any way. 


As to the radio technology, the 2.4GHZ stuff is BY FAR (I mean orders of magnitude far) above anything else I have used, which was 75MHZ, and 900MHZ. No glitching, no channels, no frequencies, no interference from motors. I don't see any difference between the FHSS and DSS radios. They both work great.


----------

